# Aurora Slot Car Bodies ever Finished, Factory New



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

AURORA SLOT CAR BODIES NEVER FINISHED, FACTORY NEW

I couldn't let these get away... I just purchased this group of original bodies made by Aurora.. I have the Mach 1 light Blue bodies and the Torino Dark Blue... bodies but the others I didn't have... 

What I'd like is the original bumpers or glass for these... used is ok too..


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow! Some money cars there!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Wow! Some money cars there!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Which ones do you say are the money cars...?


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

I was wandering about that also, lately I've been seeing more and more "unfinished" tjet bodies, particularly orange Makos seem to be all over the place anymore which seems odd for such a rare car. Are they re-pops or was a huge stash found somewhere or something?


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

asennafan said:


> I was wandering about that also, lately I've been seeing more and more "unfinished" tjet bodies, particularly orange Makos seem to be all over the place anymore which seems odd for such a rare car. Are they re-pops or was a huge stash found somewhere or something?


 They are originals - a huge stash was found... when Land of Oohs & Oz purchased Dave's Hobby Store (New York) inventory....


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the orange and brown Makos seem to be blems that were probably rescued from an Aurora dumpster decades ago and remained in someone stash until recently.
I bough an orange on eBay and it has quite a few deformities and is an orange that I haven't encountered before. it IS plastic and reacts favorably to the Testors 3502 test.
haven't been able to see a brown one up close yet. so, I am very interested in both of those.
I think these were intended for Speedline or Cigar Box without windows.
value? 
value is ALWAYS dependent on what a buyer will pay at any given time.


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks Al, the amount of knowledge some of you guys have never ceases to amaze me!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I was talking the orange and brown Makos, and the Torinos are kinda HTF also.


----------



## Greg W (May 22, 2013)

The screw post length would determine if was slated for cigarbox/speedline.
I will look for bumpers and glass, think might have some.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

..........


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

slots-n-stuff said:


> They are originals - a huge stash was found... when Land of Oohs & Oz purchased Dave's Hobby Store (New York) inventory....


Was that Dave's Hobby on Atlantic Ave in Freeport, LI?


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

Dyno Dom said:


> Was that Dave's Hobby on Atlantic Ave in Freeport, LI?


Yes... Did you know Dave?


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Not personally but I've been going to his shop for many years.
I used to compete in his model car contests, a kit would be purchased at his shop
and he would place an orange sticker on the side box for contest verification.
I probably have some kits with Dave's stickers on them.
His wife worked in the shop and the children too when younger.
Dave used to sell boat trailers too. How is he?


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Road Race Replicas has reproduction chrome and glass parts for Aurora bodies.


----------

